# What are your obedience goals?



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone else have obedience goals this year? I'm hoping to be ready for Utility by Spring/Summer with Pilot. He's confused on some things. Usually, if I give him a couple of days off he understands better when we revisit it. I'm giving us lots of time since we're both learning it. I think I'm going to work on getting a Rally Advanced title too. (The "N's" on title list need to go away, he's definitely not a Novice dog!)

I showed him this past weekend in Open B. Even though we didn't qualify, I'm very proud of his run. I think doing things in a different order threw him off a little but he hung in there. The one thing I was most worried about, command discrimination, he nailed. It was a tough set up too. We had the ring gate a few feet away and the steward table right at his back. The most perfect stand, sit, down he had ever done! The figure 8 was right at the gate so that when he went around the outside the gate was a straight line out of the ring. The thing that got us was the broad jump of all things! I'm not sure what happened actually. Someone told me that someone getting jump boards in between rings distracted him, but my friend recorded our run. He was focused on me the whole time. He ran towards the jump like always but just as he got to it he decelerated and walked over it. He wasn't the only one to walk over the jump so who knows.

I'm not complaining about any of it. We had a great time!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Unless you have achieved an OTCH you can show in Open A... just in case this helps. 
We are in about the same boat, pup is working on open exercises and Sips on utility. Glove selection is a work in progress... my little over achiever wants to collect them all! She has the direction down but will be putting a long line on to encourage returning after the 1st glove. But must appreciate her enthusiasm!
I'm really proud of all the work you are doing with your pups. So thrilled to hear how well they are doing.
We are starting the heeling on the pup from the Leerburg heeling toolkit video. I've never seen this exercise broke down so well. I love the focus they get and hoping for a more polished heel with the pup. She doesn't have as much drive as Sips and hope this helps her to enjoy this part of the training more. Afterall for me, it's about the fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think she has gotten her CDX with Pilot, so she has to bump up into B classes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I want to finish CDX with Bertie, CD with Jovi, and see what happens with Glee (I want to get his BN next fall, but I'm not going to push it if he's slower maturing than his brother).

I'm very very happy with where all three boys are at in training. My goals are mainly getting the same results in the ring - especially with Bertie and Jovi. I think I would be CRYING for joy if that happens.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Megora said:


> I think she has gotten her CDX with Pilot, so she has to bump up into B classes.


Only for novice.. open or utility you can return to the A class unless you have achieved an OTCH with any dog. Once you have completed the OTCH (which is nothing more than a ton of open & utility points) you must move up to the B level. 
Same exercises they just vary the order.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm showing Milli in Utility A- 
she has her CDX, but I am beginning to see why it is called 'futility' instead of 'utility'- she knows all the exercises well- but change anything up and I lose something somewhere enough to NQ.. we have enrolled in classes now so hope it will all be better..


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> Only for novice.. open or utility you can return to the A class unless you have achieved an OTCH with any dog. Once you have completed the OTCH (which is nothing more than a ton of open & utility points) you must move up to the B level.
> Same exercises they just vary the order.


He does have his CDX. For 60 days or until you get HIT, you can show in A, then you have to move to B. Doesn't really matter anyway, because I want to show him in B. We have BIG dreams!  If he gets used to it now, it won't be a big deal later when it counts. The command discriminations are different orders, other than that exercises are just in different orders.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Section 1. Open A Class. The Open A class will be for dogs that have won the CD title but have not won the CDX title. Anyone who has trained or exhibited a dog that has earned an OTCH may not enter or handle dogs in this class.

But totally understand the challenge. If they completely understand the exercise it doesn't matter what order it's in.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> Section 1. Open A Class. The Open A class will be for dogs that have won the CD title *but have not won the CDX title*. Anyone who has trained or exhibited a dog that has earned an OTCH may not enter or handle dogs in this class.
> 
> But totally understand the challenge. If they completely understand the exercise it doesn't matter what order it's in.


I can't copy and paste so it isn't perfect.
Page 13 of the rule book posted on the AKC site.
Chapter 1, Section 16 When titles are won. Class Eligibility
Regular Classes:
After a dog earns a title from an "A" class, in may continue showing in that "A" class for 60 days. After the 60 days, it may compete in that level "B" class. 

I've lost a leg entering the wrong class before....I am super careful now. Plus I definitely want the challenge.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

But open "A" is the CDX title... it is just saying you have to have a CD (novice) to compete in Open A for a CDX title but after you complete the Open title (CDX) you need to move to the next level, utility A... you can't go backwards. You can't continue to compete in CDX A more than 60 days.

The A or B status is on handler ability (not the dog) and once you have completed Open (CDX) you are considered experienced enough to not be a rookie so expected to be classified at a "B" status with the next dog you want to put a Novice (CD) title on or if you don't own the dog. 

But if you choose to continue up the ladder of progression you can compete in open A and utility A until you achieve an OTCH. By this point they consider you to have experience and require you to compete in the "B" category for any dog at any level. 

You (not the dog) have achieved the experience to put you as a handler in the "b" group.

I have titled several dogs through CDX but can enter Sips in Open A according to AKC anyway. But I did have to enter Sips in NOVICE B and will also have to enter the pup in NOVICE B because of my experience.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Only for 60 days. Then you have to enter B. If you don't they will send you a letter revoking the leg. Pilot got his CDX 4 months ago so now he has to be shown in Open B. I could show my non golden dog in Open A as I don't have an OTCH and she has her CD.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You can compete in the Open A class as you are working towards your CDX if you have never earned an OTCh. Same applies to the Utility A/B classes; you are only eligible to enter Utility A as you are working towards your UD if you have never earned an OTCH. I think you have a grace period for the A classes after earning the associated title but any Qs or points will not go towards your more advanced titles.

However, to earn or work towards your UDX, OTCh or master titles you must enter the Utility B and Open B classes. 

Since the order of the exercises differs within the B classes, most people move to the B classes to help prep their dogs for these differences if they showed in the A classes.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Abeille said:


> Only for 60 days. Then you have to enter B. If you don't they will send you a letter revoking the leg. Pilot got his CDX 4 months ago so now he has to be shown in Open B. I could show my non golden dog in Open A as I don't have an OTCH and she has her CD.


OK, this is where I'm getting confused... if Pilot has his CDX why would you want to continue to compete in Open with him? He is ready to move to the next level. Once he has completed utility a or b you can begin to earn points for the UDX or OTCH and correct, will need to enter him in Open B & utility B.

LOL it was the continued competition in Open after getting the title that was my problem... congrats on that BTW.

Thanks Sunrise, you said this so much better than I did!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

My private trainer wants me to keep him in the ring so about once a month, I’m showing. He and I both are getting used to how openB works this way. I’m thinking about doing some rally. I may do an optional class too.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> OK, this is where I'm getting confused... if Pilot has his CDX why would you want to continue to compete in Open with him? He is ready to move to the next level. Once he has completed utility a or b you can begin to earn points for the UDX or OTCH and correct, will need to enter him in Open B & utility B.
> 
> LOL it was the continued competition in Open after getting the title that was my problem... congrats on that BTW.
> 
> Thanks Sunrise, you said this so much better than I did!


He’s not ready for utility. I didn’t train all the way through because I didn’t know it yet. Points don’t count until you earn the UD. We know Open so we’ll stay there while learning other things.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Abeille said:


> He’s not ready for utility. I didn’t train all the way through because I didn’t know it yet. Points don’t count until you earn the UD. We know Open so we’ll stay there while learning other things.


That makes perfect sense and I totally spaced out the achievement of the CDX sorry. I never thought about continued ring presence as a training tool and must admit it's a really great idea. You can't duplicate the tension / energy everyone has during competition any other way. Utility takes awhile and will also be reading up on handler ring protocol. I've trained the exercises before but never competed and know there are things I'm supposed to know.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> That makes perfect sense and I totally spaced out the achievement of the CDX sorry. I never thought about continued ring presence as a training tool and must admit it's a really great idea. You can't duplicate the tension / energy everyone has during competition any other way. Utility takes awhile and will also be reading up on handler ring protocol. I've trained the exercises before but never competed and know there are things I'm supposed to know.


It's okay! We aren't out there hitting every trial or anything. Just occasionally for the training.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Riot has been in the Open ring several times now. Every time we go out on a different exercise, never the same one every time. My husband is convinced Riot is working me and I need to be more firm and direct with my voice. I think this is a common problem for women, especially in field work. Riot is ready for Utility, except we need more work on articles. He still runs to the first article, even though I let him "shop the pile" in field work. We used the Connie Cleveland method, but he just gets stumped on what I want. I'm not good at communicating I think. I really want to finish his Open title and start his Utility runs.
Ruby, new puppy 12 weeks old, is learning how to walk nice on a leash. I want this to translate into nice heeling. We're working on sit of course. But I want to work on the Utility exercises like articles. Her mouth is a bit small. So we're going to try the Connie Cleveland method with toys in Christmas tins. We are doing paper plate retrieves, and we can change those out to gloves I think. She's super smart and I think she'll do really well in obedience.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

That’s the main reason I’m not working on field training with him. I was really having a hard time with the articles then one day it just clicked what I wanted. We are on the “I don’t want to be wrong so I’m going to wait for you to call me” stage.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a puppy who will be 9 weeks old tomorrow. I would like her to earn a CD. My first golden earned her cdx with style. I haven’t been in the ring since 2003. The puppy, Ella has a nice temperament and learns well, smart. House training is going really well. Puppy Class in April.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Rules have changed a bit since then so look them up. Have fun!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes they have. No out of sight stays in open. The thing with the leash on the chair. New classes I’ve never heard. What am I missing? I went down to our local obedience club to watch a show and go just before the puppy came home. It was an eye opener! While the club has morphed into an agility club there were a bunch of obedience people who were there when we showed. They were happy to see an old face. Five old friends offered to sponsor me back into the club. It was fun getting caught up. Too many people and dogs that are no longer with us. If it wasn’t emotional enough at that point didn’t my old training partner and mentor walk in with her 8 year old border collie who has 86 otch points. We traveled thousands of miles together to training, seminars and trials. I’ve been working with the puppy. Yesterday I took a metal article out to see how she felt about metal in her mouth. She barked her very first bark at it. Today she had it in her mouth. Too cute. Thanks


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here’s a link to the current exercises for all classes and the points for each exercise. AKC Obedience Exercises Chart for All Levels
There are a lot of new classes and changes to exercises. I hope the chart helps. I made it for myself since I was a little lost on what is what, especially when I steward.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't like that the stays are gone. I worked so hard on them with my girl getting her ready for Open and then when we were ready to show, they changed the rules......back to square 1. Ugh! I haven't worked on them so much with my boy. Unless I'm entering UKC, there's really no point. You must mean all the optional classes.....I did get a BN on both of mine and my friend wants me to show in Grad Open. I kind of think after this weekend, I'm just going to take a break. I would love to come back to Utility with a dog that's not making stupid mistakes. I plan to keep going as far as I can with him. 

She's adorable!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

I understand the work that went into your stays. It’s been awhile since I would do all sorts of things to proof stays. From the AKC perspective I get it. OoS stays are a big liability issue. My girl was visited twice by other dogs during OoS stays. I’m glad I was unaware after seeing the video!
Funny you mentioned BN. My training partner suggested we try it. It may be ambitious but our obedience club has a trial each May. We may depending how training goes and how Ella is in a trial environment aim for May 2021. We’re still 6 weeks away from being around other dogs. Utility is called futility for a reason. It’s a hard class. I hope you’re able get back in the utility ring feeling more comfortable. Good luck and Thank you


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

We haven’t competed in utility quite yet. I guess I worded that wrong! That’s our next goal. He’s my first dog at this level. We are still learning. He isn’t always sitting straight, or finishing right, or he’ll walk the broad jump. It’s silly stuff that he should know. He will be 3 in April....so we have time to reach our goals.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Ahh, you have a young boy and lots of time. F&F’s will cost you placements but you will qualify. You can practices those. Disclaimer we never worked hard F&F’s. I figured it was going to be 1-2 points off each time we were in the ring. “ It’s silly stuff he should know.” Ultimately it’s always the handler’s fault. My obedience teacher started seminars and camps by explaining that to all of us. I remember watching video of our first open trial. My girl was wide on the about turn. Watching carefully I saw my left leg and foot caused that. I got in her way. It applies to training too. Do you have a knowledgeable training partner or teacher who can give you constructive feedback? We were fortunate to have a cagey veteran help this guy with his novice A dog. If not I would work the basics, attention and attitude. Work at being interesting to your boy. If you want attention pay attention to your partner. The same applies to putting energy into training. Give it and you’ll get it back. We didn’t get our cd till my girl was 3. She earned her cdx at 5. Obedience isn’t easy. It sounds like you’ve accomplished a lot with a young dog.


----------

